# Dharma Marga - Indian martial art by way of Germany then Russia



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 8, 2016)

This is referred to as an Aryan Martial Art. Interesting story.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 8, 2016)

I think "story" is the correct word here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting art, but the claimed history is laughable nonsense.


----------

